# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या हैं मधुमेह के शुरुआती लक्षण

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है। डायबिटीज को समझनाजरूरी हैं और इसके लिए जरूरी है डायबिटीज के बारे में संपूर्ण जानकारी होना। डायबिटीज एक बार जिसे यह रोग पकड़ लेता है उसे और भी गंभीर बीमारियाँ होने का खतरा बना रहता है जैसे गुर्दे की बीमारी, अंधापन, दिल का दौरा इत्यादि| धुमेह के शुरूआती लक्षणों की पहचान अगर हो जाए तो इसका इलाज बहुत ही जल्दी और आसानी से हो सकता है। आजकल मधुमेह एक आम समस्या बन गई है। कई लोगों में यह बीमारी शुरू में हो जाती है लेकिन, उनको इस बात का पता नहीं चल पाता है जिसके कारण यह बीमारी बहुत ही खतरनाक हो जाती है। दरअसल डायबिटीज लाइफस्टाइल संबंधी या वंशानुगत बीमारी है। जब शरीर में पैंक्रियाज नामक ग्रंथि इंसुलिन बनाना बंद कर देती है तब मधुमेह की समस्या होती है। इंसुलिन ब्लड में ग्लूकोज को नियंत्रित करने में मदद करता है। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं कि मधुमेह के शुरूआती लक्षण क्या हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थकान** :-

*
सावधान रहे की डायबिटीज होने पर इसके शुरुआती दिनों में आपको सारा दिन थकान महसूस होगी। हर रोज भरपूर नींद लेने के बाद भी सुबह उठते ही आपको ऐसा लगेगा कि आपकी नींद पूरी नहीं हुई है और शरीर में थकान सी महसूस होगी। इससे यह पता चलता है की खून में शुगर का लेवल लगातार बढ़ रहा है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*लगातारपेशाब आना  :-
*ये तो सामान्य लक्षण है की मधुमेह होने पर बार-बार पेशाब आने लगता है। जब शरीर में ज्यादा मात्रा में शुगर इकट्ठा हो जाता है तो यह पेशाब के रास्ते से बाहर निकलता है, जिसके कारण मधुमेह रोगी को बार-बार पेशाब लगने की शिकायत शुरू हो जाती है। 


*प्यासलगना :-
*क्या आप जानते है मधुमेह रोगी को बार-बार प्यास लगती है। चूंकि पेशाब के रास्ते से शरीर का पानी और शुगर बाहर निकल जाता है जिसके कारण हमेशा प्यास लगने जैसी स्थिति बनी रहती है। लोग अक्सर इस बात को हल्के में ले लेते हैं और समझ ही नहीं पाते कि उनकी बीमारी की शुरुआत अब हो चुकी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*वज़नकमहोना :-
*मधुमेह रोग की शुरूआत में ही अचानक वज़न तेजी से कम होने लगता है। सामान्य दिनों की अपेक्षा आदमी का वजन एकाएक कम होने लगता है। 

*भूख**लगना** :-

*
डायबिटीज के मरीज का वजन तो कम होता है लेकिन भूख में बढोतरी भी होती है। अन्य दिनों की अपेक्षा आदमी की भूख कई गुना बढ जाती है। बार-बार खाना खाने की इच्छा होती है। तो हमेशा अपने पास कुछ खाने की चीज़ रखे |


*घावकाजल्दीनभरना :-
*अगर आप को डायबिटीज है तो आपके शरीर में चोट या कहीं घाव लग जाए और यह जल्दी ना भरे, चाहे कोई छोटी सी खरोंच क्यों ना हो, वह धीरे-धीरे बडे़ घाव में बदल जाएगी और उसमें संक्रमण के लक्षण साफ-साफ दिखाई देने लगेंगे।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तबियत अक्सर खराबरहना :-
*आप को पता है की डायबिटीज मरीज के शरीर में किसी भी तरह का संक्रमण जल्दी से ठीक नही होता है। अगर आपको वायरल, खॉसी-जुकाम या कोई भी बैक्टीरियल इंफेक्शन हो जाए तो आपको राहत नहीं मिलेगी। छोटे-छोटे संक्रमण जो आसानी से खुद ठीक हो जाते हैं बढे घाव बन जाते हैं।

*त्वचाकेरोग :-
*अगर आप को डायबिटीज है तो आपके शरीर में चोट या कहीं घाव लग जाए और यह जल्दी ना भरे| तो  मधुमेह की शुरूआत में त्वचा संबंधी कई रोग होने शुरू हो जाते हैं। त्वचा के सामान्य संक्रमण बडे घाव बन जाते हैं। 


हालांकि डायबिटीज को पूरी तरह से खत्म तो नहीं किया जा सकता लेकिन इसे नियंत्रण में रखा जा सकता है। इसके लिए जरूरी है कि अपने डॉक्टर से सलाह लें और समय-समय पर शुगर लेवल का चेकअप करवाते रहें।

----------

